
Why not ban all advertising? (1999) - cyborgx7
https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/why-not-ban-all-advertising-1100734.html
======
cyborgx7
I thought this was being sarcastic at first, but ends up being seemingly
entirely genuine.

